# Anyone willing to help my friend by voting for him online?



## wallycorker (Aug 28, 2010)

A friend of mine Ben is in an online singing competition.

People can vote online and for some reason can also register a vote every hour. This is where you vote:

http://breakinto.co.uk/

Anyone on this forum willing to help my friend Ben by voting for him? 

Thanks in anticipation of any that do.

Best wishes - John


----------



## aymes (Aug 28, 2010)

Have done!
Hope he gets lots of votes, I put something similar up fir my brother last year and everyone here was very supportive so I'm sure they will be again!


----------



## thedame (Aug 28, 2010)

My pleasure- lovely voice - will get the family on to it too x


----------



## katie (Aug 28, 2010)

I was more than willing to vote for him, great voice!  I thing the other male finalist is good too, but the female should have chosen something I bit more original to sing.


----------



## lyndasw (Aug 28, 2010)

Done!  He was by far the best!


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 28, 2010)

aymes said:


> Have done!
> Hope he gets lots of votes, I put something similar up fir my brother last year and everyone here was very supportive so I'm sure they will be again!


Thanks Aymes!

He's doing very well - hope that members of this forum might be helping.

Remember that it's possible to vote every hour if anyone has the time.

Voting closes tomorrow.

Best wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 28, 2010)

thedame said:


> My pleasure- lovely voice - will get the family on to it too x


Great stuff - Thanks! 

He's in the lead and doing well and voting finishes tomorrow.

Best wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 28, 2010)

katie said:


> I was more than willing to vote for him, great voice!  I thing the other male finalist is good too, but the female should have chosen something I bit more original to sing.


Thanks for your support Katie!

Remember that it's possible to vote every hour if anyone has the time.

Voting closes tomorrow. I hope that he will win because he's a lovely lad.

Best wishes - John


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 28, 2010)

lyndasw said:


> Done!  He was by far the best!


Thanks Lynda,

Glad that you liked him.

Best wishes - John


----------



## Monica (Aug 28, 2010)

Voted for Ben


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 28, 2010)

Monica said:


> Voted for Ben


Thanks Monica!

The other guy is making a bit of a comeback but Ben is still well in front at this stage. 

Best wishes - john


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks to all who have been supporting my friend Ben.

Maybe there are others who would be willing to help.

Voting finishes at 5pm today.

Voters are allowed one vote per hour.

John


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi John,
I have just voted for Ben. I think he has a superb voice and more than happy to vote for him. As others have said the other chap has a good voice, a bit more raspy and I preferred Bens voice in anycase. Lets hope he wins....if i remember to vote again i will and shall leave it open as a reminder 
Bernie xx


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 29, 2010)

Ben won by very few votes in the end. 

Thanks to any who voted for him!

John


----------



## thedame (Aug 29, 2010)

Smashing - good luck to him


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 30, 2010)

thedame said:


> Smashing - good luck to him


Ben and his family send their thanks to everyone on this forum who helped.

I'm grateful too. Thanks!

John


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi 

What does it mean now that he has won? Sorry if its in the small print! Lovely voice.


----------



## wallycorker (Aug 30, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi
> 
> What does it mean now that he has won? Sorry if its in the small print! Lovely voice.


Hi Lucy,

This is what Ben was competing for:

http://breakinto.co.uk/music-competition

Best wishes - John


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 31, 2010)

I didn't read - I just voted! Well done to him!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry I missed the voting, but well done and congratulations to Ben.


----------

